# Angel in her new harness



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I finally received her Puppia harness in the mail. She loves it!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

What a great harness and what a great model. She is darling. I love the pink!

Leslie


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I bet she does! look how cute she looks in it


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I just love that harness and she looks gorgeous in it.  Where did you get it from? It looks very comfortable and I like harness that don't put any strain on their neck


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you all! I had seen a post here actually about them. Can't recall now who posted it though. The post sent me here...

http://www.bowsawowsa.com/product_info.php?products_id=112&osCsid=dd5df41143ca927b81c33dfd6c391c4d


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

awwwwww - she is adorable - what is her name? - love the last one


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Jon! Her name is Angel. My pride and joy.


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

awwww - lovely name! - post more pics soon  :wave:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

wow she looks gorgeous! great piccys!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

she is beautiful and I love her harness


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

She looks so good in the harness


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm so glad that you like it! It looks like it fits Angel perfectly too!!  Ooh I love the pink too! I wanted to get the pink one for Sadie because she has a black one and Ritz has a red one and I really think pink is her color! :wink: 

Here is the old post. BeamerFritzyKosmo created it.
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=10073


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I love the pic of her licking her lips...too cute ! She looks great in her little harness.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Love the tounge pic!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

She should love it- its wonderful!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Love the harness, she's a really pretty Angel.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

it looks great !! i love it !!

kisses nat


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She is so cute! I love her markings and her ears!!! Great harness too!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

it looks very comfortable and she seems to not be bothered by wearing it.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

She is such a cutie!!!! I love the harness!!!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you all! Now I just need to find time to take her out for a walk with it. Been too hot and sticky out there for me. She isn't very good at walking on a leash yet anyway. She will do it if she can go wherever she wants to go but following me is going to require a little more practice. LOL


----------

